# NUST Paying Cadets Fee And How To Apply For It



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

Hy Friends i wanna know what is the fee for paying cadets in amc and what was their closing aggregate last year ?also tell me that how can i apply for paying cadet in nust?


----------



## salarhaider (Feb 10, 2014)

you can apply on paying cadet seats (different from nustian and medical cadets) only if either of your parents has or is presently serving in Army.Tuition fee is 3000Rs/month for paying cadets and closing aggregate for PC seats was round about 78% last year.you have to get PC admission form directly from GHQ or you can download them from the internet(both original and printed/downloaded forms are acceptable) and send them by post to GHQ.The last date to apply for PC seats in AMC was 15th July,2014.You can apply next year now .
Best of Luck


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

thanks brother for help

- - - Updated - - -

thanks brother for help


----------



## nouman javed (Sep 8, 2013)

plz inform when will the merit list for medical programmes in nust be displayed.
and what are chances for me to get in bds?
my net-2 score is 150 and net3 score is 155 and aggregate is 80.5


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

merit list will be displayed at end of this month chances for ur admission are very rare however if your father is in army then your admission is confirmed


----------



## shaheen1100 (Sep 3, 2014)

abdul.ar721 said:


> merit list will be displayed at end of this month chances for ur admission are very rare however if your father is in army then your admission is confirmed


yr army m jana ka kia procedure hta h 
knsa test dna hta h 
kuch bta do

- - - Updated - - -



salarhaider said:


> you can apply on paying cadet seats (different from nustian and medical cadets) only if either of your parents has or is presently serving in Army.Tuition fee is 3000Rs/month for paying cadets and closing aggregate for PC seats was round about 78% last year.you have to get PC admission form directly from GHQ or you can download them from the internet(both original and printed/downloaded forms are acceptable) and send them by post to GHQ.The last date to apply for PC seats in AMC was 15th July,2014.You can apply next year now .
> Best of Luck


yr mjy be btao army k liye kaise apply krty h 
knsa tst hta h ??????????????


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

Vacancies for army will be in may 2015

Sent from my Xtreme-V30 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaheen1100 (Sep 3, 2014)

abdul.ar721 said:


> Vacancies for army will be in may 2015
> 
> Sent from my Xtreme-V30 using Tapatalk


ok
ab ap army kh rhy ho 
phly ap ne kha nust just mbbs krwata h us k bd army m jaty h ab y kia h ???????


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

There are two separate procedures but ad i guess u r a girl so girls can only study in amc by giving NET

Sent from my Xtreme-V30 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaheen1100 (Sep 3, 2014)

abdul.ar721 said:


> There are two separate procedures but ad i guess u r a girl so girls can only study in amc by giving NET
> 
> Sent from my Xtreme-V30 using Tapatalk


ab net kia h 
sary entry test to khatm nai ho gy ????????

- - - Updated - - -



abdul.ar721 said:


> There are two separate procedures but ad i guess u r a girl so girls can only study in amc by giving NET
> 
> Sent from my Xtreme-V30 using Tapatalk


r u a medical student ?????????


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

No i am going to imprv my fsc marks

Sent from my Xtreme-V30 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

However i appeared in NET-3 this year

Sent from my Xtreme-V30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

umm.. ijust wanted to ask that my nust % is 80% and I have applied in PC as my father was in army so are there any chances for me to get into nust as PC for mbbs? reply ASAP


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

Yw u will be selected


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

Really? I mean it's quite a good news for me but when will the list be displayed? Thank you for the reply


----------



## abdul.ar721 (Jul 19, 2014)

List will be in december or at end of this month


----------



## Rida_E_Fatima (Nov 4, 2014)

Why can't it be displayed earlier? I am going for cmh!


----------

